# SA w/ Wilson mag question



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I recenly purchased a Wilson 7rd model 47 mag for my sa lw operator 1911 .45. When I put the mag in empty and pull the slide back it locks open like normal. When I go to push the slide lock down and release the slide back in a controlled fashion, I have to push the slide lock down while pulling the slide itself all the way back before it will release. The stock SA mags that came with the gun will release easliy by just pressing the slide lock down (both done with empty mags). I haven't had the time to test the Wilson out, but is this a bad sign? Does this mean a potential miss feed problem? Or is this just typical? 

Also .... I'm good putting +p jhp's through a SA light weight operator 1911 .45 right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The mag springs are just really stiff when new, give them time and it will get easier with use.

As for the +P, too steady of a diet can cause premature wear and tear but general testing for reliability with those rounds and using them for carry are OK.


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks as always vamarine.


----------

